# Gregor F u c k a



## hoopburners (Jun 13, 2002)

Gregor F u c k a of the Italian league is being eyed by DW to don the Indiana Pacers. 

Any thoughts on this. Here's a link.

F u c k a 

You could also visit the Pacers.com


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Dude, I thought you were just a jackoff. But, there is really a playa named ****a!:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i was ready to edit his post. But this guy is real


----------



## hoopburners (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Dude, I thought you were just a jackoff. But, there is really a playa named ****a!:yes:


LOL 

So, what do you see in this guy to have DW thinking?

On the funny side, the Pacers can't be called for T for saying f.... to the official. They'll just say they're calling a play for F u c k a.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Dude, I thought you were just a jackoff. But, there is really a playa named ****a!:yes:


LOL, same with me!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Man I am going to buy me a F U C K A jersey.


----------



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

*this guy is AWESOME!*

All I have heard is how thsi guy can score. he is 7 foot and can play. they say he is a Paul Gasoul (sp)...which i like alot. If we sign this guy...there has to to be a definate deal in the making the involves us moving 3-4 guys for 1-2.


----------



## hoopburners (Jun 13, 2002)

*Statistics*

Here's a link to his stats. Click on the season to view his stats.

*F U C K A's Stats*


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

he played for the bologna?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Can't wait for the commentators to wrap their lips around that one!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I know!! That should be a trip!!:laugh: 

I am guessing of course. They will pronounce it "few ka" I hope!!!:laugh:


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

*f u c k a*

the only announcer they may have to worry about is charles barkley


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

sorry i made a new thread instead of posting a reply


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ptstyle272 *
> sorry i made a new thread instead of posting a reply


No problem. I will merge the threads.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I wonder what mother f u c k a think's about her son going to Indiana.

Uncle F u c k a must be very pleased

Sorry guys I could not resist


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: f u c k a*



> Originally posted by *ptstyle272 *
> the only announcer they may have to worry about is charles barkley


LMAO!! :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Man, was I PISSED at the thread starter when I first saw this one, but then I saw there really is a guy with this name...man oh man.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> I wonder what mother f u c k a think's about her son going to Indiana.
> 
> Uncle F u c k a must be very pleased
> ...


I was wondering how long it would take for someone to do that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> Man, was I PISSED at the thread starter when I first saw this one, but then I saw there really is a guy with this name...man oh man.  [/QUOTE
> 
> ]:laugh: I did too Ron! But to my surprise he is real.


----------



## hoopburners (Jun 13, 2002)

it's pretty ironic, in meet the parents the guy's name was greg focker and in real life this guy's name is gregor f u c k a. I just hope his birthname wasn't gaylord.


----------



## Shao (Jul 21, 2002)

hey pacers fans, im from barcelona and i know gregor ****a relly well. just say that this guy is very similar to gasol but a little less talented and limited. he's a very good player for europe and i think he can play well also in the nba, not just getting off the bench. well, dont expect him playing at the same level of gasol but still he can be a good player if he has the chance to show it. the only thing its the name...i cant wait to hear the speaker calling him, has to be hilarious, but hey, maybe its a marketting trick to sell more shirts, must be nice a ****a shirt  :laugh:


----------



## pacersguy (Aug 1, 2002)

You dont have too worry about announcers pronouncing his name because it is prounonced ,Foocha

ch as in chile


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

whatever happened to him? are we going to sign him?


----------



## hoopburners (Jun 13, 2002)

*Update*

sorry to tell you this guys.. but his agent said that Gregor F ucka is close to signing with Tau Vitoria. actually i've contacted some very reliable source in Italy and they said that F ucka will stay with Bologna or be traded to another team. they also told me that he has a rich contract worth 1.5 m dollars net and doesn't want the possibility of a cut in salary..

here's a link.. it's in a different language though..

F ucka


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

well that was alot of help


----------



## Shao (Jul 21, 2002)

well, ****a signed with barcelona a month ago. i suppose that with the new luxury tax the pacers didnt have enough money to give him, so he decided to stay in europe


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shao</b>!
> well, ****a signed with barcelona a month ago. i suppose that with the new luxury tax the pacers didnt have enough money to give him, so he decided to stay in europe


Sucks...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

i know he could've been our backup to JO. sorry. oh yeah ****a whoops i mean fu cka's name is pronounced Grayjor Foooooochka


----------



## Tainted Rings (Sep 15, 2002)

Can anyone else say Fucka?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ya i can say *****a*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

i meant ****a


----------

